# old decoys getting a new life... My attempt at Repainting



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

I got a bunch of retired decoys I decided to repaint into more dekes for the diver spread...

I had a couple hotbuy mallards that make great buffies. Then I have some mag mallards I turned into cans. I also have some redheads that arent quite finished. 

I will keep posting pics as I get them done. 

After the redheads are done I have a couple dozen bluebills that are next in line.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

That'll work


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

adam bomb said:


> That'll work


Beats the hell out of some old black and white painted two litre bottles. Ive heard a dozen people say thats all they needed to kill divers. :lol:


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Good job on the repaints...


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

That's pretty cool, thanks for sharing. I guess regular mallards can make magnum buffies.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Great job Jim, they look fantastic
dan


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

dankoustas said:


> Great job Jim, they look fantastic
> dan





daddyduck said:


> Good job on the repaints...


Thanks Dan and DD!



Lamarsh said:


> That's pretty cool, thanks for sharing. I guess regular mallards can make magnum buffies.


The size worked out... Magnum mallards make good cans, and hot buys make great buffies. 

I did turn six mag mallards into Redheads so they will be oversized. The bluebills I have are all life sized.


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

What kind of paint did you use? I have 2 dozen mallards I want to turn into redheads and bills. Not sure on the colors I should pick.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

nmutroy said:


> What kind of paint did you use? I have 2 dozen mallards I want to turn into redheads and bills. Not sure on the colors I should pick.


Ill check the colors this evening and report back...


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

nmutroy said:


> What kind of paint did you use? I have 2 dozen mallards I want to turn into redheads and bills. Not sure on the colors I should pick.


Ok... So far I have just used krylon brand flat black, flat white, primer gray, and satin burgandy. The details (eyes, bills, sharpening edges) all done with apple brand acrylic paints from walmart.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

The red heads are done!...


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

jimposten said:


> The red heads are done!...


 
what color did you use on the counter top?:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## teamprowler (Feb 5, 2011)

Those are some good looking dekes!! Good job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

pikenetter said:


> what color did you use on the counter top?:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


I hate that damn countertop...



teamprowler said:


> Those are some good looking dekes!! Good job. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you and you're welcome. stay tuned... I picked up more paint today to do the couple dozen bluebills next.


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

Do you sand off previous paint? Do you use a clear coat to finish with? I seem to always have problems with the paint flaking after only one season of use.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

chromer101 said:


> Do you sand off previous paint? Do you use a clear coat to finish with? I seem to always have problems with the paint flaking after only one season of use.


I took a wire brush and scuff pad to them. Didnt remove the previous paint, just anything loose, and gave the new paint a good surface to tooth to. 

No additional clear coat. I will have to see how they hold up this season. Some of the blubills I am redoing are 15+ years old and are faded, but the spray paint on them never chipped or flaked.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

The bluebills so far... I have the base coats on. I need to do the eyes, bills, and sharpen up lines.


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

jimposten said:


> I took a wire brush and scuff pad to them. Didnt remove the previous paint, just anything loose, and gave the new paint a good surface to tooth to.
> 
> No additional clear coat. I will have to see how they hold up this season. Some of the blubills I am redoing are 15+ years old and are faded, but the spray paint on them never chipped or flaked.


 
Thanks for the info, I am going to redo my hot buys and see what I can do.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

chromer101 said:


> Thanks for the info, I am going to redo my hot buys and see what I can do.


Post up pics when you do.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

bluebills are all done. I am very happy with how they turned out. Just have to string them up now...


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

jimposten said:


> bluebills are all done. I am very happy with how they turned out. Just have to string them up now...


Nice! Did you just use black and white for the body/head? And what did you do to get the backs to look so good?


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

nmutroy said:


> Nice! Did you just use black and white for the body/head? And what did you do to get the backs to look so good?


Yes the bluebills are just black and white. I would like to add a slight green highlight to the head. As for the backs looking good im not sure wich ones you are talking about. The smaller bluebills are old ghg decoys with a real sharp texture. So i just had to paint them whit and fade in black just on the high parts of the texured back. Pretty easy really.


----------

